# Grouper with Plum and Lemon Juice and Dill



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 Grouper fillets
1 cup toasted corn meal
1 tblsp olive oil
salt and pepper to taste

RELISH:

1/4 cup blanched lemon zest
1/4 Juliene jalapenos
2 cups juliene carrots
2 cups julienne fennel bulbs
1/2 cup rice wine vinegar
1/4 olive oil

Juice with Dill

The juice of 8 plums
The juice of 1 lemon
1 tblsp minced dill

Season grouper with salt and pepper and coat with corn meal. In a saute pan heat oil and saute grouper for 3 mins on each side or until done. 

Relish:
Combine all ingredients and season to taste with salt and pepper. 

Juice:
Combine and spoon over grouper when served.


----------

